# Hymer B694 Red dot on wheel nuts



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Noticed that there is a red dot on one of the wheel nuts on each of my wheels I presume this would be a locking wheel nut if so where do I get the thing to undo them it wasn't with the van when I bought it.
Is it fiat I need to contact cos its a fiat ducato base,
Regards
Alec


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

alecturn1 said:


> I presume this would be a locking wheel nut.....Is it fiat I need to contact cos its a fiat ducato base,


Not necessarily. Does it look different to the others on the same wheel? Maybe just been marked by someone to show that it was still correctly tight.

Fiat don't put locking wheel nuts on. If they were locking wheel nuts then your first course of action would be to contact the dealer or the previous owner.

There are many different types of security wheel nuts available.

JohnW


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Alec,

This previous post should give you an answer....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1130592.html#1130592

Pete


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Pete
Thank you for that
Alec


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

alecturn1 said:


> Hi Pete
> Thank you for that
> Alec


When we used to have wheels balanced on the vehicle, we marked the wheel and securing bolt/stud with paint to indicate the wheel replacement position for refitting when they had been removed for servicing.

Usually if thewheel was secured by bolts rather than nuts (more common now than it used to be) there was usually a locating pin, the paint spot then indicated the bolt which held the trim in place.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

